# chelating agent + binder



## amomagec

Hola a todos.
Mi pregunta es la que añado en el título.
He buscado en todos los recursos de que dispongo y le he preguntado a una profesora de la universidad y nada. A ver si aquí alguien me puede ayudar.¿Que significan?
Chelating Agent
Binder

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Nomismum

Un poco de contexto puede ayudar.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Amomagec-- tengo memorias muy vagas de la química, así que he tenido que buscarlo:

A chemical used to bind metal ions to form a ring structure. Chelating agents stabilize or prevent the precipitation of damaging compounds. In the oil field, chelating agents are used in stimulation treatments and for cleaning surface facilities. They are also used to treat or remove scale or weighting agents in reservoir drilling fluids.

*A chelating agent is a substance whose molecules can form several bonds to a single metal ion.*

Ya lo puedes buscar en castellano, que no tengo ni las más mínima idea.

saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## ines

amomagec said:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> mi pregunta es la que añado en el titulo.
> He buscado en todos los recursos de que dispongo y le he preguntado a una profesora de la universidad y nada. A ver si aqui alguien me puede ayudar.¿Que significan:
> Chelating Agent
> Binder
> 
> Gracias.
> un saludo.



Hola Amomagec:
Si no resolvemos la cuestión, por lo menos arrimaremos alguna respuesta:
Chelate compounds: Compuestos quelatos.
Deduzco que Chelating Agent puede ser Agente Quelatinante o Quelatinizante. Para obtener un significado de esta acción se puede leer lo que aportó Cuchu.
Con respecto a Binder, tengo entendido que en química es "aglutinante" o "aglomerante".
Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## cuchuflete

De acuerdo Inés, y ya nos hace falta, para el foro de recursos, un glosario de química!

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Agente quelante: 	Sustancia que forma iones complejos con los iones metálicos en disolución.

de:  http://es.geocities.com/diecam21/pagina1.html 

*Glosario de términos Químicos*

Qxu


----------



## ines

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> De acuerdo Inés, y ya nos hace falta, para el foro de recursos, un glosario de química!
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



Hola Cuchu, encontré un glosario de química, no muy amplio por cierto, pero seguro que nos ayudará, el problema es que no es bilingüe, pero... peor es nada ¿no?   
http://www.sagan-gea.org/hojared/glosario.htm


----------



## amomagec

Muchas gracias a todos, me habéis sido de gran ayuda. Y perdón por no especificar a qué me refería, eran productos cosméticos y no había forma de encontrar la traducción.
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chaucer

agente quelatante = chelating agent

*Agente quelatante*: un compuesto que tiene dos o más sitios para adherir un metal en forma soluble bajo condiciones adversas que de otra manera estaría en forma insoluble (catión o anión), y formar un quelato.

Los *agentes quelatantes* son por lo tanto ligados polidentados que se utilizan para estabilizar cationes metálicos en solución.


----------



## eros

De binder sólo te puedo dar el significado bajo el contexto informático, por ejemplo:

Bind to ip 209.13.xxx.xxx

Vendría a ser como, "apegarse" (algo así como un sinónimo de "stick") a la ip 209.13.xxx.xxx

También se utiliza mucho "binding", con un significado muy dificil de explicar en español (y eso que llevo años de programador todavía no encuentro una palabra correcta), por ejemplo (mira aquí http://www.wx4j.org/), Java es un lenguaje de programación, y wxWidgets es una libería para mostrar ventanas (digamos una como la del notepad) pero escrito en un lenguaje diferente, es decir, aquí wx4J es el "binder", es el binding para programar wxWidgets en Java

Se entiende o la complique más?


----------



## cuchuflete

eros said:
			
		

> De binder sólo te puedo dar el significado bajo el contexto informático, por ejemplo:
> 
> Bind to ip 209.13.xxx.xxx
> 
> Vendría a ser como, "apegarse" (algo así como un sinónimo de "stick") a la ip 209.13.xxx.xxx
> 
> También se utiliza mucho "binding", con un significado muy dificil de explicar en español (y eso que llevo años de programador todavía no encuentro una palabra correcta), por ejemplo (mira aquí http://www.wx4j.org/), Java es un lenguaje de programación, y wxWidgets es una libería para mostrar ventanas (digamos una como la del notepad) pero escrito en un lenguaje diferente, es decir, aquí wx4J es el "binder", es el binding para programar wxWidgets en Java
> 
> Se entiende o la complique más?



Hola Eros,

I know exactly what you are talking about.  "Binding" is a term also used in the later versions of RPG for IBM mid-range computers.  I'll try to find a good definition in English, and then perhaps we can start a new thread, and you can work on the versión española.  ¿Te parece?

un saludo,
Cuchufléte


----------



## cuchuflete

Eros- a ver si esto te ayuda:


In computer science, binding refers to the creation of a simple reference to something which is larger and more complicated and used frequently. The simple reference can be used instead of having to repeat the larger thing.

Some common examples of binding are:

*	Name binding in programming languages.


*	Command binding in computer applications. For example, most applications on Mac OS bind the "Save" menu item to the Command-S keyboard shortcut, so that Command-S can be used to save a document instead of having to navigate to that menu item each time. The Emacs text editor binds the "save-buffers-kill-emacs" command to the Control-X Control-C keystrokes in sequence, so that the user does not have to type "save-buffers-kill-emacs" whenever he wants to save and quit. Often a computer application may allow the user to create a macro to do several common operations in sequence, and then bind a simple command to that macro to activate it.


*	Control bindings in video games. A game might have a "shoot" control which can be bound to any available key. A game like Tribes with complicated in-game menus can bind specific sequences of keys as shortcuts to menu items

Here's some more:

In computer science In its most general sense, computer science (CS or compsci) is the study of computation and information processing, both in hardware and in software. 


Introduction


In practice, computer science includes a variety of topics relating to computers, which range from the abstract analysis of algorithms, formal grammars, etc. to more concrete subjects like programming languages, software, and computer hardware. As a scientific discipline, it differs significantly from and is often confused with mathematics, programming, software engineering, and computer engineering, although there is some degree of overlap with these and other fields.
..... Click the link for more information. , binding is associating objects and implementations with names in programming language 

An alternate rewrite has been has been . Please refer to it for large rewrites.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
A programming language or computer language is a standardized communication technique for expressing instructions to a computer. It is a set of syntactic and semantic rules used to define computer programs. A language enables a programmer to precisely specify what data a computer will act upon, how these data will be stored/transmitted, and precisely what actions to take under various circumstances.
..... Click the link for more information. *so that those objects and implementaions can be accessed by the names. An object's names are said to be "bound" to them. 

Deep binding 




 name binding.


In computer science, deep binding is the most common implementation of bindings. Each environment consists of variables names and values. The environments are linked according to the scoping rules. When a name is used in a procedure the environments are searched from the inner to the outer nesting level.


----------



## Magda

agente quelante


----------



## Magda

Me parece que se dice "aglutinante".


----------



## tramirez

agente quelante o de quelación

agente ligante


----------



## Severo

Chelating agent significa Agente Quelante. Es un término químico.


----------

